

Direct Thrust Measurements of an EMDrive and Evaluation of Possible Side-Effects - iliis
http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/abs/10.2514/6.2015-4083

======
Animats
Hm. They put in 700 watts of microwave energy, and got 20μN of force out.
That's incredibly tiny. At that level, they have to try to eliminate sources
of error such as attraction between the current-carrying conductors and
anything conductive in the neighborhood. They're working in a vacuum, because
700 watts will generate enough heat to move air. It's one of those things
that's so close to the noise threshold that you can't tell if it's real. They
write: _" Our test campaign cannot confirm or refute the claims of the EM
drive."_

------
TheLoneWolfling
Flagged for paywall. Will unflag if the link gets changed to something where I
can actually read the article.

------
eljimmy
Where's the rest of the paper? I only see page 1. Do I need to pay? :(

~~~
prothid
Yeah, paywall. It looks like you can't even see the price without creating an
account.

~~~
pmalynin
[http://sci-hub.org/10.2514/6.2015-4083](http://sci-
hub.org/10.2514/6.2015-4083)

